# Sony E - most expensive and heaviest f/2.8 setup



## snoke (Sep 3, 2017)

https://youtu.be/S_wqVKSB8Po

Top end Sony Sony have problem, no 50/1.4 to compete.

https://youtu.be/KV0zqQanga4

Low end, Canon cheapest.

Interesting shopping advice video in channel.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 3, 2017)

Weight is not really a big factor, quality and price is the factor most buyers are interested in. Those who are hiking, of course are very interested in weight, but would probably not take a bunch of large f/2.8 lenses.


----------



## BasXcanon (Sep 3, 2017)

Why do people make these comparisons?

If one is so worried about weight, buy a Fuji X100, Sony RX1 and off you go.....


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 3, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> Why do people make these comparisons?
> 
> If one is so worried about weight, buy a Fuji X100, Sony RX1 and off you go.....



To many, me included, the main attraction for considering mirrorless over DSLRs is size and weight. I have the impression that many people believe that the Sony A7/9 series is much smaller and lighter, so making such comparisons is very useful for those who are mislead by the Sony marketing hype. 

As far as I can see, your options in lenses are few if you want AF and small and light to your Sony A7 camera.


----------



## candc (Sep 3, 2017)

i use canon and sony cameras. they both have their advantages and i like them both for different reasons. you can use canon lenses on sony e mount cameras so it gives you a lot of options. it is true that the sony 2.8 zooms are similar in size to the dslr counterparts. there are sometimes good smaller sized options for the sony if that's what you are after.

here is a good example: i think i am going to pick up the new sony 12-24 f/4 lens for use on my a7rii. from what i gather it is just as good as the canon 11-24 or sigma 12-24 and it is more compact and about half the weight of those lenses. many of the sony lenses are more expensive than their dslr counterparts but not in this case. the sony is about the same price as the sigma and half that of the canon. so in this case the sony is more appealing to me. 

p.s. sony does have a 50mm f/1.4 lens but i already have the 55 f/1.8 lens and really like it. i also like using my canon fd 50mm f/1.2L on the a7rii.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2017)

candc said:


> i use canon and sony cameras. they both have their advantages and i like them both for different reasons. you can use canon lenses on sony e mount cameras so it gives you a lot of options. it is true that the sony 2.8 zooms are similar in size to the dslr counterparts. there are sometimes good smaller sized options for the sony if that's what you are after.
> 
> here is a good example: i think i am going to pick up the new sony 12-24 f/4 lens for use on my a7rii. from what i gather it is just as good as the canon 11-24 or sigma 12-24 and it is more compact and about half the weight of those lenses. many of the sony lenses are more expensive than their dslr counterparts but not in this case. the sony is about the same price as the sigma and half that of the canon. so in this case the sony is more appealing to me.
> 
> p.s. . i also like using my canon fd 50mm f/1.2L on the a7rii.sony does have a 50mm f/1.4 lens but i already have the 55 f/1.8 lens and really like it



I have both, FE50f1.4 is more indoor use. Love the IQ. 

If you get a chance, try to pair the FE28f2 and FE85f1.8 with your FE55f1.8. These are great combo to pack for light day without giving up Execellent IQ.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2017)

BasXcanon said:


> Why do people make these comparisons?
> 
> If one is so worried about weight, buy a Fuji X100, Sony RX1 and off you go.....



The x100f is very fun to shoot with. The only draw back is not weather sealed. Fuji still using same lens from x100 and that could be the reason not weather sealed.


----------



## Woody (Sep 3, 2017)

Larsskv said:


> To many, me included, the main attraction for considering mirrorless over DSLRs is size and weight. I have the impression that many people believe that the Sony A7/9 series is much smaller and lighter, so making such comparisons is very useful for those who are mislead by the Sony marketing hype.



It all depends on one's shooting style.

For FF cameras, I mostly used f/4 zooms together with a 50 mm f/1.8 or f/1.4 lens. When I make comparisons based on these requirements, I arrive at a different conclusion.

Nonetheless, after several years of dallying with FF cameras, I think APS-C is sufficient for me. So, I am now down to the Canon 77D and EOS-M5, with a bunch of slow zoom lenses. The only fast lens I have is a Sigma 30 mm f/1.4 lens in EF-S mount. Pretty happy with my set-up so far.


----------



## candc (Sep 3, 2017)

Dylan777 said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > i use canon and sony cameras. they both have their advantages and i like them both for different reasons. you can use canon lenses on sony e mount cameras so it gives you a lot of options. it is true that the sony 2.8 zooms are similar in size to the dslr counterparts. there are sometimes good smaller sized options for the sony if that's what you are after.
> ...



that is a good suggestion. the fe 28 is a really good lens by all accounts and my trusty fd 28 that i have had for 35 years is due for an update


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2017)

Woody said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > To many, me included, the main attraction for considering mirrorless over DSLRs is size and weight. I have the impression that many people believe that the Sony A7/9 series is much smaller and lighter, so making such comparisons is very useful for those who are mislead by the Sony marketing hype.
> ...



Canon M5 and M6 are above entry level mirrorless. I'm sure Canon owners would welcome some small native f2 primes for M5/M6. I like the silver accent on Canon M6, would be nice to have pop-up EVF on left side.


----------



## traveller (Sep 3, 2017)

I love this sort of internet comparison article: great for clicks and generating arguments, but not much real world use. Let's try a different example (using the original author's own numbers), a simple "holy trinity' f/2.8 zoom comparison. The A7Rii is now the lightest combo at 3798g and the K1 is the heaviest at 4672g, closely followed by the D800 (which, I feel, he was attempting to promote) at 4320g, the A99 at 4194g and the surprisingly featherweight 5D Mark IV at 3900g -a mere 102g heavier than the Sony! 

The 'holy trinity' example that I gave, is weighted against Nikon (and Pentax) because it uses a 14-24 f/2.8 instead of the 16-35 f/2.8 of the other brands. Likewise, I think that the original author is referring to the Tamron-Pentax 15-30 f/2.8 in his comparison, which also biases against Pentax. If one includes an 85mm, it helps turn the tables against Canon because their's is f/1.2 instead of f/1.4 and in favour of the Pentax, if one accepts that the 77mm f/1.8 is a fair substitute! Sony loses out on the 50mm primes, because the FE 50mm f/1.4 GM is a modern high-performance design that is very sharp straight from wide open, whereas all the other brand's lenses he has chosen are far lighter, but soft as warm butter until the aperture is closed down a couple of stops -a fair comparison? How would it have looked if he had selected the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 Art instead (a far closer lens to the Sony resolution wise)? 

This is also the case with his latest price based comparison: comparing old superannuated designs to new designs and including lenses that are not really exact equals in terms of market position and/or performance. 

I am not trying to suggest that any brand is lighter/cheaper/better than any other, just point out that it is easy to skew these sorts of comparisons by including or excluding lenses (or other accessories). They are worthwhile exercises to do yourself, if considering changing system, as long as the lenses chosen are those YOU require and not some arbitrary list drawn up by someone else on the internet.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 3, 2017)

candc said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > candc said:
> ...



Kinda nice to have IS built on the sensor. I'm able to shoot 1/10 hand held with my 50f1.4


----------

